# LMO and Job Offer now what?



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

I have got my letter through from the Alberta Qualification Apprenticeship and Training Department and all fine there.

I have a job offer from a Company in Calgary, who in turn has applied for our LMO etc. 

My question is:

I have these 2 documents, plus my letter from the AIT (apprenticeship in training) do i fill in all the forms for work permits and Temp Resident Visa at home and send them in to London, or do I go in person with these 3 forms to the London CIC and ask for a work permit?

Am i making more work myself for some reason?

Confused :0/


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Either fill out the forms and send them in to London if you want to be sure you have your TWP before you go, otherwise, just apply with all your documents at point of entry.


----------



## thorny (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi there, just wondering how long it took to hear back of the Alberta training industry, I've just applied and also have a job offer with a firm in Calgary. What trade you in?


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Took about 6 weeks to hear from AIT, they are extremely busy at the moment apparently. 

My trade is electrician, what about you?


----------



## thorny (Jul 14, 2012)

Aw really, yeah electrician too. Got a job with unitech electrical. Just wish these things happened quicker .


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

All good things happen to those who wait :0)

It does go quick, 6 weeks sounds long but it does fly by. Are you going on your own or with family?


----------



## thorny (Jul 14, 2012)

Going with my partner and son who is nearly one. What's your reasons for going? Bet your getting excited now. Where to are you from?


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

We are from near London, you?

There is many reasons for us going, wanted to for years and have decided to bite the bullet. We have a 3 year old son. 

Our job is also with the same company as you. The guys there are great! Did you have an interview there or here? We went over there in may this year. What are your reasons for going?

Would be nice keeping in touch as newbies together :0)


----------



## thorny (Jul 14, 2012)

I am from south Wales, just had enough of Britain to be honest getting taxed to death, work drying up, no prospects etc etc could go on for ever. I met a guy on holiday in Mexico recently and he worked for them. He spoke to his boss when he went back and then I had a telephone interview with him. What did you think when you went over? Yeah be good to talk as we have allot in common . The whole process is exciting but nervous to.


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

We absolutely love the place. The friendliness is amazing there, as is the place. We cannot wait to go back! Exciting new start for us. 

Have you been before? 

Just getting everything sorted now as there is so much to do before we leave. 

Once you have been a member on here a little while I can message you and I'll send you my email to keep in touch 

The company has taken quite a few guys on recently as there is so much work. 

If you need to know anything just let us know

:0)


----------



## thorny (Jul 14, 2012)

No never been before, so it will be a bit new but were all up for it. And after talking to the family we met who are also British it just sounds perfect. 
Just hope my application goes through ok.
Yeah they have taken on a few Irish guys on, be nice working there knowing that there is a few of us in the same boat! Did you have any trouble with the application process or did it all go ok?


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Everything went through fine with no problems. 

It's just the waiting, but once you get everything through you won't be able to stop smiling! 

Yes its nice to know that others will be in the same position and can get to know people who have / /are going through the same thing 

:0)


----------

